# Arlo and Savannah have got kennel cough



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Thankfully it is only a mild case so far, coughing and sneezing, they have both been sick a few times and its that horrible slimey sick. They have got metacam and anti biotics, poor Arlo had only just finished another course for his skin. So their walk will have to be restricted to places they are very unlikely to meet another dog. I wonder who the culprit was that gave it to them. I don't like the vets till to get to empty. I actually thought if it was confirmed as kennel cough there was no medical treatment just time, but there we go.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

oh shewt! hoping for a quick and speedy recovery for them!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Poor babies I hope they get well fast!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Hard luck. 
Kiki had it last winter and as it was only a mild case, the vet did not prescribe anything. Mind you Kiki was the only one of mine who had been inoculated (vaccinated) against it.
Neither of the other two got it.
Hope your two pick up quickly.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Ohhhhh . . . so sorry to hear this!! Speedy recovery prayers!!!!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh dear, well done for getting them in quickly. What a horrible thing, I hope they're soon raring to go. Poor Arlo. Do you use pro-biotics?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola got it at about 10 weeks, probably from breeder (bad farm set up with many working dogs). Hers lasted for ages, it was pretty bad I think although she was fine other than the cough. I gave her warm honey at night time  she lapped it up.  

Hope they get well soon.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Oh dear, well done for getting them in quickly. What a horrible thing, I hope they're soon raring to go. Poor Arlo. Do you use pro-biotics?


Thank you. Funnily enough I was reading about them today and thought I must get some for him.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Doesn't sound fun! Get well soon


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Quick healing wishes from Rufus and family for your poor pups.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Poor babies hope they will get better soon! Molly gets this stuff up her nose once a year for kennel cough but not sure if that helps or not?
Molly has a tablespoon of probiotic yogurt every night with a bit of water in it. We have been doing that for a while now and she hasn't had any ear infections etc...I know yogurt maybe doesn't give enough but so far so good. She loves it! I give it to her before bed. Hug them for us


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

arlo said:


> Thank you. Funnily enough I was reading about them today and thought I must get some for him.


I got Protexin Synbiotic D-C which are capsules but you can just open them and sprinkle them onto food. They're daily but I'm going with one or two a week for now (Poppy is a scavenger and liable to funny tums).


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Poor savannah and Arlo - I'm only just catching up with this, how are they now?? X


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hope Arlo and Savannah are recovering now. I used to put a couple of drops of Olbas Oil on a hanky and hang it in the room where Emma used to sleep. It helped to soothe her airways.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Billy had it at around 18 months. He was ok in himself but had the cough for around a week. We were recommended kids benylin. Our vet also gave antibiotics. Hope they are feeling better soon


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Poor savannah and Arlo - I'm only just catching up with this, how are they now?? X


Thankfully they haven't got it to bad, Savannah is worse, the worst part is eating and drinking she coughs and throws it back up, you can't tell her to take it steady. They are both happy enough in themselves other than Savannahs a little extra cuddly which is hard in this weather


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

arlo said:


> Thankfully they haven't got it to bad, Savannah is worse, the worst part is eating and drinking she coughs and throws it back up, you can't tell her to take it steady. They are both happy enough in themselves other than Savannahs a little extra cuddly which is hard in this weather


Oh I hope they are back on top form soon, I know what you mean about cuddles, I keep feeling bad as I push R&R off me as it's just too warm to have two poos sat on your legs


----------

